# Missouri Lowe 1436L



## d3vino (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought a 2002 Lowe 1436L last year with no motor. This spring I bought a 1956 Evinrude 7.5 hp motor for $200 on Craigslist. I also decided to put some decking on my boat to make it more comfortable. This is my adventure......


----------



## d3vino (Apr 13, 2012)

Used 3/4 inch plywood, cut notches for the ribs, treated the plywood with water sealer, used outdoor carpet glue, attached outdoor carpeting from Lowes ($35)


----------



## d3vino (Apr 13, 2012)

I took a week to get my new/old Evinrude motor running...it hadn't run in over 15 years! There was gunky gas and varnish in the old carb...other than that, it was not too bad after a carb tune up, new impeller, new presure tank gaskets....and of course new gas....

She runs now! Very nice to have spent less than $300 for a solid and vintage motor....I'm happy


----------



## d3vino (Apr 13, 2012)

I likes back4more's simple design....and have started to setup my tin in a similar way....it's a work in progress....


----------



## d3vino (Apr 13, 2012)

I cut out some 1/2 inch plywood for the bench seats...and performed the same steps I used for the flooring...




My console bar isn't as cool as back4more's yet 



I need to get some seats...but the carpet will be way cooler than hot aluminum in the summer. 



I'm not settled on what to do about a front deck yet.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice clean and simple mod =D> And I just love your motor : ) Best looking motors ever made were the mid to late 50's Johny's and Evinrudes


----------



## Rock (Apr 14, 2012)

nice job! & the vintage motor is very cool..


----------



## d3vino (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to some decent weather this week. I hope to put my boat in the water tomorrow or some time early this week. 

I'm looking to find a 1950's 15hp motor.....The 7.5 runs nice.....but the extra HP will be nice with the added plywood weight...I'll see how she runs this week if/when I get in the water again.

I plan on building a small deck in the front......more for the storage space, but would like to make it strong enough for me to stand on. I'm not a little guy


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been wanting a 57' Evinrude Lark for awhile now. Just have to find one that is nice enough to rebuild at a good price. Also those Javelins were beauty's too : )


----------



## d3vino (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok....been too busy with work and the weather has been rainy and cool. So, I decided to install some seats from BPS. I wish I could remember which one of the TinBoat mods I saw this in.....but decided to use the toggle bolts for the extra strength.

I goofed on the first hole....I forgot I had a the right tool to cut a clean hole. The rest of the 3/4 inch holes were nice and clean. I used 1/4 20 Stainless steel bolts 2 1/2 in size. I used 1/4 inch toggles....I originally thought I could just bolt the seat to the bench...but wised up to use the toggle bolts.



I dug a screw driver into the foam and used a shop vac to keep the mess cleaned up as I dug space for the toggle bolts to expand.








There was very little clearance under the seat and to the screws that attach to the swivel base and bench. There has to be an easier way....but of course I chose the hard way. 







There. That's better. I even added a couple of cup holders to the console bar.....A nice cold beer filled that spot just after these pics.





I'm still planning on adding a small front deck.....hopefully before summer. Until then, I think she is good to get in the water. 

I love this web site....so many ideas.... =P~


----------



## d3vino (Jul 3, 2012)

I just replaced the motor with a 1957 Johnson 18 HP motor that I found on Craigslist. It runs great! I also replaced the bearings and tires&wheels from etrailer.com....very good prices compared to Wally world and local trailer shops. 4.8x12 tires for $53 each. I thinks that's ok.

I am posting some better angled pics of the "console bar" for those that are interested. 

The console bar is just a 2x4 wrapped in the same gray outdoor carpet and attached to the bench with 3 inch stainless steel screws. I found some cup holders that fit perfectly after drilling out the right size hole. I glued them into the holes using wood glue. The 2x4 was a leftover piece I had lying around....was just barely long enough. I would have like another inch on each end, but it works and is pretty solid. I wouldn't tie the boat off to anything on the console bar, but the cup holders are also ahndy to hole lures and other small junk....kinda why I added some larger cup holders near each seat.


----------



## d3vino (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a couple of pics on the trailer and on the river....


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well done =D> And I love that 57' johnson


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 4, 2012)

What part of the Meramec were you on in the picture? There's not much water in the lower Meramec this year. BTW nice job on the boat. The vintage engine is cool.


----------



## d3vino (Jul 4, 2012)

@Johny25: Thanks! I love these old OMC motors....so easy to work on and reliable....and they're cool too.  

@ Gramps50: I was motoring along at George Winter Park (Fenton, MO)....all of the silver carp were jumping all over the place. In the pic, it was about 8 foot deep. There are some spots up to 25 feet....but getting out of the boat ramp area is around a foot deep. I had to tilt my motor up and paddle across a 40 foot stretch to reach access going towards Arnold. We need a lot of rain!

*Happy 4th of July!!!*


----------



## d3vino (Feb 18, 2013)

Spring is getting closer!  

Time to get the boat ready with the front storage deck I have been delaying on installing. I wanted to go the aluminum route for the light weight and strength. Here we go....

I bought four 6 foot pieces of 1/8" thick 1 1/4" angled aluminum (pricy at ~ $20 each) from Lowes. I bought 2 boxes of 3/16" pop rivets medium (1/4")and long (1/2") size grip. Rivets were about $6 each for boxes of 50. I used the medium grip for almost the entire job....used the long grip rivets for the rivets attaching to the bottom ribs. The job has been tricky as I have never worked with aluminum like this before. I used a sawzall for all my cuts. A band saw would have been preferred, but I don't have one of them yet. :wink: I used a 3/16" drill bit for the rivets. 

Anyway...Here are the picks so far....


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 18, 2013)

=D> =D> =D> 
Framing looks great. I'd pop another rivet on the angle though, two each, if there's room. Also, if you throw another cross brace between the first set of ribs she'll be stout. Looks great and love the vintage power. Lowe makes a solid boat.


----------



## d3vino (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate the comments. I'll add more rivets this week. My fingers are full of aluminum shavings.  Today I wanted to move forward with the deck itself. I used 3/4" for the top decking and 1/2" for the vertical piece. Used the same water sealer and adhesive I used for the benches. I haven't screwed the deck down yet. This will give me a chance to shore up the framing and to size up some hatch choices. This was a nice long weekend to get a lot of work done on the boat.


----------



## gordonc777 (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the mods you have done. I just finished decking my boat. it is worth it! i posted pics. 1970 Lowe 14 ft. good luck with the rest of the mods.


----------



## BrazosDon (Feb 19, 2013)

Really a good looking rig!!! Keep the pics coming. I like the old outboards too.


----------



## d3vino (Mar 1, 2013)

I received the storage hatch I ordered from BassPro. They were really fast and the hatch is really sturdy. Anyway, I strengthened up some of the frame joints as suggested. I decided to leave the kickboard off that I planned on installing. It felt cramped for the forward passenger. 

I wanted to make the front storage deck easily removeable, but feel like I over "engineered" this part....you'll see below. It works...just felt like I went with the shuttle solution when all I needed was a bottle rocket...

This is the very front section of the boat.




This is very sturdy and should help me remove and install the front deck whenever I need to with out stressing the this aluminum at this point.








Perfect circles with a sawzaw.....just kidding. I used a circle cutter on my drill.


----------



## Scott Mac (Mar 4, 2013)

Love those old outboards! You can't go wrong when you compare the price to a new one. They get the job done and look good getting there. I truly believe a good electric is the place to spend the money. I mostly use the outboard to get from one spot to the other and fish using the electric, but that’s just me. Your build turned out great, be proud of yourself! Fish On.


----------



## d3vino (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a cheapo BassPro trolling motor that does a decent job. I'm setting it up this week. Installing a grommet to run the trolling motor cable through it cleanly. 

Thanks for the compliments! I really like this old 18hp Johnson. I'm thinking of buying an old 10 or 12 footer v-hull to rehab and mod. Besides, I need another boat to put my '56 7.5 Evinrude on.


----------



## bleumunkie (Mar 6, 2013)

looks good. let us know how stability is with that decking


----------



## striper steve (Mar 14, 2013)

Boat looks great. I also have a 1436 might steal some of your ideas. Have you had your boat out since you decked it?


----------



## d3vino (Apr 27, 2013)

I took my boat a few times now since I've decked it. I don't think the front desk is stable enough to stand on. It works fine to kneel on or sit directly on it. Not a big deal since I primarily built it to store small gear under it and for that it works great. The frame is strong and would probably support two of me  but the front of this boat is too narrow and I'm sure I'd fall out if I tried to stand up front. It does make it easier to reach the front trolling motor though. I also like the front deck for the front passenger. They can put their feet up and relax. 

One of the last small projects I want to do to this boat is to find a way to build in some bench storage for tackle box trays. I have an idea of taking a small cooler plastic insert and installing it into front side of the bench seats. Then I coud take a small bungee cord to keep the tackle trays in place. I just want to reduce the "gear adrift" as we called it in the Navy. This would probably complete this modification...or maybe not


----------

